# Haulelujah! (With pics)



## fashionette (Jan 28, 2008)

So, I went out and got myself some spankin new neutral shadows, my first MSF and a lipglass. Thanks for your help ladies, I'm so gonna get more of the shadows you recommended, they were all lovely!


MSF in Gold Spill, e/s in Retrospeck, Espresso, Shroom, lipglass in Nymphette.






from left to right: Shroom, Retrospeck, Espresso










Out of the scary boxes!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 28, 2008)

Fabulous haul!  You're making me want those shadows now!!  LOL  Enjoy!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 28, 2008)

Yaaaayyy!!! 

great haul!!! And love the look of that nymphette lipgloss.


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2008)

great haul!!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 28, 2008)

Great haul! All great choices!!


----------



## fashionette (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Yaaaayyy!!! 

great haul!!! And love the look of that nymphette lipgloss._

 
It's awesome, looks a little violet in the tube but goes on sheer light pink with lots of golden shimmer.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 28, 2008)

pretty haul!


----------



## smilebacklovely (Jan 28, 2008)

great haul. nymphette was my favorite and i lost it a few weeks ago. These pics are making me wanna go buy a new one haha.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice haul! You're gonna love Shroom & Espresso, they're fabulous to make a neutral look for daytime and also a nice smokey brown makeup. Enjoy your goodies


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 28, 2008)

i think i need retrospeck!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 28, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 28, 2008)

You're gonna love your haul. Especially Nymphette. It's the one I keep going back for.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## sincola (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice haul!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Great products that you will reach for time and time again!!  Especially Nymphette!


----------



## mimichaton206 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 30, 2008)

You picked out some really great things!  Enjoy them


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 31, 2008)

You picked out some great neutrals !!


----------



## ANNAeye (Jan 31, 2008)

oooh i need some newtrals also... great choices


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

Great haul! I looove Shroom. i think it's the MAc e/s I use the most. It's o pretty!


----------



## fashionette (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marinasmith* 

 
_Great haul! I looove Shroom. i think it's the MAc e/s I use the most. It's o pretty!_

 
yes, it's really versatile


----------

